# RV service?



## pmt8177 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey guys I've just been the field for about 3 months but my grandfather is already asking me to install a RV 50 amp receptacle for him on a piece of property and havent even the slightest clue of how I would start being that I have little experience and only have done new construction residential houses. The property is bare has no panel of anything yet how would I start for future reference so I would have a clue when I am ready


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

pmt8177 said:


> Hey guys I've just been the field for about 3 months but my grandfather is already asking me to install a RV 50 amp receptacle for him on a piece of property and havent even the slightest clue of how I would start being that I have little experience and only have done new construction residential houses. The property is bare has no panel of anything yet how would I start for future reference so I would have a clue when I am ready




Hire an Electrician!


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

This is one you should leave alone. If not done right you may be spending a lot of money on a new camper or electronics. Just a few weeks ago I received a call because a owner hooked up 220 to a 30 amp 120 camper. 1500.00 later and a bill from me things are fine now.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Theriot said:


> This is one you should leave alone. If not done right you may be spending a lot of money on a new camper or electronics. Just a few weeks ago I received a call because a owner hooked up 220 to a 30 amp 120 camper. 1500.00 later and a bill from me things are fine now.


so you were able to put all the magic smoke back into the equipment?:whistling2:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> so you were able to put all the magic smoke back into the equipment?:whistling2:


No just fixed the plug. They brought it to the RV repair shop where the blue smoke was recycled. In our state the blue smoke is considered toxic to humans, Louisiana baby seals and kangaroos. So now it must be recycled. if caught releasing blue smoke without recycling the fine is your first born and a draft pick to be announced later.


----------

